
“Equalitarianism” and Progressive Bias - andrenth
http://quillette.com/2018/02/07/equalitarianism-progressive-bias/
======
djsumdog
I really suggest Brendan O'Neill debate proposition on Freedom of Speech and
Right to Offend. It's an interesting look at how new ideas really came into
being and what it means for something to be offensive before being
progressive.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BtWrljX9HRA&t=10s](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BtWrljX9HRA&t=10s)

